# Finally a 10 pounder!! Conneaut steelhead!



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

View attachment 477780
10-23-21. Rainy, cold Saturday morning, but we went 5 for 6 with a 10 pounder. 30.5 inches.
View attachment 477781

View attachment 477782


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Well done, good Sir! Well done!


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

That’s a beast. Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

That’s a beast. Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I cant see them 🤔


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Congrats !! Great colors on that FO too,,,


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep....Just get an error message when I click on the link


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

9Left said:


> Yep....Just get an error message when I click on the link





matticito said:


> I cant see them 🤔


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

SteveG said:


> View attachment 477807
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477807


Wow! I mean I believed ya but what a nice fish!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you measure that fish?? Just looks bigger than 10#…That’s a dandy!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea they have been ruuning big this year
thats my size 11 1/2 boot next to these


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

joekacz said:


> Did you measure that fish?? Just looks bigger than 10#…That’s a dandy!


We actually did not have a working scale so we went by the length of the fish and used it online formula to figure out approximate weight. It was a very Hefty 30.5 in. At any rate.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Either way it’s a great steelhead with nice colors….congrats again….


----------

